# Who ports saws?



## Big Block (Jun 20, 2016)

Besides the obvious two we have
Miller mod saws
Wicked work saws
Rattler362
Mweba
And?
Is dozer dan still porting?


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

Anybody?


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 21, 2016)

What saw are you wanting ported?


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

My 346. Mastermind is porting my 372. I may have him port the 346 too.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 21, 2016)

Neilerized Work Saws Pty Ltd

He does the meanest, fastest ported Ozito keyrings you ever saw.


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 21, 2016)

srcarr52
Mike Lee
Brad Snelling
Chainsaw Jim
Chainsaw guy
Super33
Andyshine
Awol
Wigglesworth
TreeMonkey
Eric Copsey
Deets066
Elect6845
Zoo city saws
Komatsuvarna
adirondackstihl
Laslabjohn
woods
Simonizer
Dennis Calhoun




There are a lot of guys that port saws but don't advertise. Here are a few more I can think of.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 21, 2016)

Id have brad port a 346 if i was you.


----------



## Tor R (Jun 21, 2016)

Another one who do top work is drf255


----------



## sunfish (Jun 21, 2016)

I didn't think anybody ported saws anymore?


----------



## Tor R (Jun 21, 2016)

sunfish said:


> I didn't think anybody ported saws anymore?


they did in 2015, dunno where they all went...


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 21, 2016)

sunfish said:


> I didn't think anybody ported saws anymore?



That's because everyone on these chainsaw forums are experts on porting and it turns into a huge argument. So the guys who really are exceptional at it don't share like they use too. SAD!!!!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 21, 2016)

I like to see when people do their own work.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> I like to see when people do their own work.



I would but I don't want to invest in the proper tools or jack up my prestine 346.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Id have brad port a 346 if i was you.



I asked said he was not taking on new jobs and didn't know when he would be


----------



## Idahonative (Jun 21, 2016)

Big Block said:


> I asked said he was not taking on new jobs and didn't know when he would be



Did you piss him off?...LOL I'm sure he would tell me the same thing.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> Did you piss him off?...LOL I'm sure he would tell me the same thing.



No I don't think so. He as been really nice and helpful in some of my other threads.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

Anybody know anything about dozer dan ? His 346 looked pretty mean.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 21, 2016)

for fun lol


----------



## sunfish (Jun 21, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Anybody know anythingabout dozer dan ? His 346 looked pretty mean.


He does a good job, but he is hard to work with, spotty communication and getting done on time stuff.


----------



## sunfish (Jun 21, 2016)

Awol will be my next one. Have a couple to build, but no time for it.


----------



## CR888 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone got a Dennis Cahoon hahahaha ported saw? He maybe not into the internet forum PSP customer, but would love to run one of his saws.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> for fun lol




Nice!!


----------



## James Miller (Jun 21, 2016)

Good thread idea @Big Block nice to have a list of porters and saw builders.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

James Miller said:


> Good thread idea @Big Block nice to have a list of porters and saw builders.



Thanks


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 21, 2016)

So many porters, so little time.....


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 21, 2016)

I think John Lambert took a hoof rasp to one or two...


----------



## Big Block (Jun 21, 2016)

srcarr52
Mike Lee
Brad Snelling
Chainsaw Jim
Chainsaw guy
Super33
Andyshine
Awol
Wigglesworth
TreeMonkey
Eric Copsey
Deets066
Elect6845
Zoo city saws
Komatsuvarna
adirondackstihl
Laslabjohn
woods
Simonizer
Dennis Calhoun
Mastermind
Miller mod saws
Wicked work saws
Rattler362
Mweba
Dozer dan
drf255

New list


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 21, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> So many porters, so little time.....



You think the performance increases but I can assure you it does not.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2016)

What's porting mean?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 21, 2016)

i port saws but i don't have a lathe. some might call me a hack but i've been porting quite a few 390's for fallers lately. i can make them mean without any machine work. i always got gains on the huskies even years ago but i really figured what makes them sing now. sold a few 346's i ported on here, few stock, and one by walkers. i never ran one of Jacks 346's in the youtube vid but i know a guy with one of his 461's. it's a pretty amazing unit.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 21, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> What's porting mean?



i think it means to burn 4 tanks a year  polished is 2 tanks. both combined is 6 tanks i'm pretty sure. PSP is half tank.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 21, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> You think the performance increases but I can assure you it does not.


^^^^ 'N' that's what she said


----------



## Big Block (Jun 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> I think John Lambert took a hoof rasp to one or two...



I thought about that


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 22, 2016)

I'd like to know the fella or fellas who did the port and carb work on the factory hopped up 372xp.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 22, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'd like to know the fella or fellas who did the port and carb work on the factory hopped up 372xp.



Ya that video was pretty sick


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 22, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> You think the performance increases but I can assure you it does not.


Maybe, but it's louder and more fun!


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 22, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> I'd like to know the fella or fellas who did the port and carb work on the factory hopped up 372xp.



got a link? interested!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 22, 2016)

And don't forget good ole Moody...


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> And don't forget good ole Moody...


 
LOL.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2016)

Guido Salvage said:


> And don't forget good ole Moody...


I use to hear that a few people thought I was him,I guess because I'm from Missouri. Rediculous


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 22, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> I use to hear that a few people thought I was him,I guess because I'm from Missouri. Rediculous



well, when you joined i thought you were him but only for a few days and not right away. was a thread mentioning it and then you username just kinda stuck out. Justin Moody Saws. you gotta admit it doesn't get anymore evident then that so not really rediculous when no one else knows you. think the first person i ever heard it from was cull1212.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2016)

I never heard anything about him till long after I joined. 
Jason Mark Stratton saws
JMSSAWS


----------



## Big Block (Jun 22, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> got a link? interested!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Jun 22, 2016)

Shaun Carr built the meanest 346 for Hedgerow. 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 22, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Shaun Carr built the meanest 346 for Hedgerow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I Have Ran It
Pretty sporty


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 22, 2016)

Big Block said:


>




while it is cool that is was factory ported it would be even cooler to see the work or if the factory just modified the castings. it doesn't really look any stronger then one of the old unlimited single rings were stock. also looks like the carb is a walbro HD still. kinda hard to judge though as he is cutting wild thing sized wood with it lol not really impressed with it actually. was hoping for something rediculously strong after you said the vid was sick. the coolest thing about the vid is the clean ground and how easy to cutting would be. hand cutters would never dream to see work like that here! hell, they'd even wait another 15-20 years before they sent the buncher in there here lol


----------



## olyman (Jun 22, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> You think the performance increases but I can assure you it does not.


mmmm, OK..................


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 22, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> while it is cool that is was factory ported it would be even cooler to see the work or if the factory just modified the castings. it doesn't really look any stronger then one of the old unlimited single rings were stock. also looks like the carb is a walbro HD still. kinda hard to judge though as he is cutting wild thing sized wood with it lol not really impressed with it actually. was hoping for something rediculously strong after you said the vid was sick. the coolest thing about the vid is the clean ground and how easy to cutting would be. hand cutters would never dream to see work like that here! hell, they'd even wait another 15-20 years before they sent the buncher in there here lol


 Definitely running an 8 tooth sprocket


----------



## Big Block (Jun 22, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Shaun Carr built the meanest 346 for Hedgerow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk



Any video?


----------



## Big Block (Jun 22, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> while it is cool that is was factory ported it would be even cooler to see the work or if the factory just modified the castings. it doesn't really look any stronger then one of the old unlimited single rings were stock. also looks like the carb is a walbro HD still. kinda hard to judge though as he is cutting wild thing sized wood with it lol not really impressed with it actually. was hoping for something rediculously strong after you said the vid was sick. the coolest thing about the vid is the clean ground and how easy to cutting would be. hand cutters would never dream to see work like that here! hell, they'd even wait another 15-20 years before they sent the buncher in there here lol



I thought it was pretty mean but I only have a few years experience with saws. I'm with you I want to see the insides too.


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 22, 2016)

Big Block said:


> srcarr52
> Mike Lee
> Brad Snelling
> Chainsaw Jim
> ...



You can add Jmssaws to that list too, I got 2 he did for me, both run exceptional 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Block (Jun 22, 2016)

srcarr52
Mike Lee
Brad Snelling
Chainsaw Jim
Chainsaw guy
Super33
Andyshine
Awol
Wigglesworth
TreeMonkey
Eric Copsey
Deets066
Elect6845
Zoo city saws
Komatsuvarna
adirondackstihl
Laslabjohn
woods
Simonizer
Dennis Calhoun
Mastermind
Miller mod saws
Wicked work saws
Rattler362
Mweba
Dozer dan
drf255
Jmssaws


----------



## hoskvarna (Jun 22, 2016)

Scarr52 did a good job on my 562!!!!!


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## hseII (Jun 22, 2016)

Randy


----------



## James Miller (Jun 22, 2016)

Any of these guys near pennsylvania?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Jun 23, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Any video?




Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_6 (Jun 23, 2016)

A man who needs no props....



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2016)

I remember Gologit saying the best saw he had ever had was done by treeslinger which was mentioned about 6months back.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 23, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> I remember Gologit saying the best saw he had ever had was done by treeslinger which was mentioned about 6months back.



that's cause treeslinger is likely the best saw builder in CA and Bob gets **** done local. i'm not sure Jasha is taking work right now. haven't seen him around for a while now. i hear he makes a killer stihl.


----------



## 009L (Jun 23, 2016)

Big Block said:


> srcarr52
> Mike Lee
> Brad Snelling
> Chainsaw Jim
> ...


Tag


----------



## Big Block (Jun 23, 2016)

?


----------



## Big Block (Jun 23, 2016)

009L said:


> Tag



?


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> that's cause treeslinger is likely the best saw builder in CA and Bob gets **** done local. i'm not sure Jasha is taking work right now. haven't seen him around for a while now. i hear he makes a killer stihl.


Speaking of Stihls. I tried Deaks (Campbell River)
461 on the hill and then later another Faller had one of his 660's. I couldn't believe how smooth he makes them. That was the only reason I didn't switch to the stihl (461) These were by far a lot smoother than my 372 spring mounts. I am referring to 'air cutting' specifically, comming on and off the trigger. They don't have a shimmer in them anywhere. I imagine alot has to do with how open his exhaust is. When I trigger off, it drops to nothing almost instantly. I keep looking down and hitting to trigger as it fools me in thinking it just stalled. No wind up time at all. They are instant. Completely on edge. I don't think there is a lot of longevity but I don't care about trivial things like that.
Now of course they will go to av mounting and auto tune.
Another guy just got a new Simonized 461 and usually he runs 390's and he said his is rough incomparison to his 390
Different things matter to different operators that'sfor sure. If I do end up buying a couple of 461 before they change them then there is only one guy a would go to on the smoothness grounds alone.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 23, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Speaking of Stihls. I tried Deaks (Campbell River)
> 461 on the hill and then later another Faller had one of his 660's. I couldn't believe how smooth he makes them. That was the only reason I didn't switch to the stihl (461) These were by far a lot smoother than my 372 spring mounts. I am referring to 'air cutting' specifically, comming on and off the trigger. They don't have a shimmer in them anywhere. I imagine alot has to do with how open his exhaust is. When I trigger off, it drops to nothing almost instantly. I keep looking down and hitting to trigger as it fools me in thinking it just stalled. No wind up time at all. They are instant. Completely on edge. I don't think there is a lot of longevity but I don't care about trivial things like that.
> Now of course they will go to av mounting and auto tune.
> Another guy just got a new Simonized 461 and usually he runs 390's and he said his is rough incomparison to his 390
> Different things matter to different operators that'sfor sure. If I do end up buying a couple of 461 before they change them then there is only one guy a would go to on thesmoothest grounds alone.



did you notice if they were using square ground? 660;s are pretty smooth with square but they rattle your brains out with round. i'm debating switch right now. either 461 stihl or 7910 dolmar.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 23, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> 660;s rattle your brains out with round.


So you're saying round chain makes you stupid?!!
I'm throwing all mine out right now.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> did you notice if they were using square ground? 660;s are pretty smooth with square but they rattle your brains out with round. i'm debating switch right now. either 461 stihl or 7910 dolmar.


I was specifically talking about throttling up and down with no load or short duration cuts as in limbing but good point. In order to have the all around effect of his saw I would likely have to use quare chisel. Yes they both had Sq ground


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 23, 2016)

Chainsaw Jim said:


> So you're saying round chain makes you stupid?!!
> I'm throwing all mine out right now.


 haha only on rubber mounts. I have been running spring mounts with round for 20 yrs now and there is nothing wrong with me... wrong with me... wrong with me.....


----------



## 009L (Jun 23, 2016)

Big Block said:


> ?



The word "Tag" is just Internet forum speak for; "This is a cool thread with interesting info that I"ll wan't to get back to later" So I"ll just "Tag" it for now.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 23, 2016)

009L said:


> The word "Tag" is just Internet forum speak for; "This is a cool thread with interesting info that I"ll wan't to get back to later" So I"ll just "Tag" it for now.



Ahhhhh I see.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk



Does that thing even have a muffler on it?!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2016)

Matt is handing it to me after his cut. 
Muffleris there but it has a big hole in it


----------



## sunfish (Jun 23, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> Matt is handing it to me after his cut.
> Muffleris there but it has a big hole in it



That thang in insane! I ran it some a while back.


----------



## Hinerman (Jun 23, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Any video?



Matt's 346 rips, but it is built for racing. If you want a work saw, and you want Shawn to port it, you need to be specific.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a very stout 066 that shawn did,very clean smart grinding.
Deets has my 064/066 and it's my strongest saw so I don't have one to compare to it,it's been a couple months since I've ran the 064 but I believe this 066 is ahead. The saw I did laslabjohn is stronger than mine and wish it still was still here. Anyway this is my saw but shawn did port it. I got it on trade last Friday and it's pretty sporty


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2016)

And here's the one I did for laslabjohn.
I wish I had it here still for reference


----------



## 009L (Jun 23, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk




What in God's Green Earth did he do to that saw!?!? It"s a good thing that chain didn't bite any harder,because the operator would've starting flipping/rotating around the log like a G Damn human pinwheel! Lmao!


----------



## rburg (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the mm on Hedgerow's saw allows you to check the piston without taking the muffler off.


----------



## Mike Gott (Jun 23, 2016)

rburg said:


> I think the mm on Hedgerow's saw allows you to check the piston without taking the muffler off.



The mufflers just for looks cus it ain't doing nothing besides getting the exhaust a way from the saw, could just of bolted a straight pipe on it... Lol. It's really.... Really load! And fast!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinerman (Jun 23, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Does that thing even have a muffler on it?!



It is very loud. You can see the muffler at around 36-38 and 57 of the first video. it is basically wide open out the front. The saw was built to race in the "stock appearing" class at some events


----------



## svk (Jun 23, 2016)

This is a good thread. It's amazing how many guys who are/were on here build saws. Prior to the higgly piggly that went down last winter, a new member would be led to believe that there were only a handful of builders on the planet.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2016)

Here's a 346xp work saw I did. Less than 200lbs of compression


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## svk (Jun 23, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> You mean before Randy was ran off? Sad to lose someone of his caliber and AS is the lesser today because of it...just my opinion.


Not looking to argue about this. You should check your facts before running your mouth btw

Looks like it's time to throw EchoHoeNative back in the ignore file.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 23, 2016)

blsnelling said:


>




One of these days your going to break down take my money and port my 346


----------



## Idahonative (Jun 23, 2016)

svk said:


> Not looking to argue about this. You should check your facts before running your mouth btw
> 
> Looks like it's time to throw EchoHoeNative back in the ignore file.



Hey, at least we still have you, Brad, and Chris-PA on this site...yeeehhhaaawww!!!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 23, 2016)

svk said:


> Not looking to argue about this. You should check your facts before running your mouth btw
> 
> Looks like it's time to throw EchoHoeNative back in the ignore file.


You wonder why this place is the way it is. Even the mods pic fights.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 23, 2016)

James Miller said:


> Any of these guys near pennsylvania?



I couldn't tell you I've only heard of a few of them.


----------



## 009L (Jun 24, 2016)

blsnelling said:


>




I want one of these for each hand. That way I could sprint FULL SPEED into a flaming mountain of Blackberry bushes and come out the other side unscathed!

For Asgard!


----------



## Big Block (Jun 24, 2016)

wow the whole chainsaw forum is a **** show right now


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> You wonder why this place is the way it is. Even the mods pic fights.


Not really. I made a positive comment about the number of builders and Idaho chose to troll incessantly again. Btw I haven't been a mod for months.

You seem like a cool guy, I don't wish to argue.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Jun 24, 2016)

009L said:


> The word "Tag" is just Internet forum speak for; "This is a cool thread with interesting info that I"ll wan't to get back to later" So I"ll just "Tag" it for now.


It's hard to keep up with you hipsters and all your new slang. My bookmarks page for the internet is a spiral binder and ink pen. Lol


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## MillerModSaws (Jun 24, 2016)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Shaun Carr built the meanest 346 for Hedgerow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Meanest or loudest? Lmao! 
Dam that things loud!


----------



## MillerModSaws (Jun 24, 2016)

I like vids. Lol.
Let's post vids!


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Not really. I made a positive comment about the number of builders and Idaho chose to troll incessantly again. Btw I haven't been a mod for months.
> 
> You seem like a cool guy, I don't wish to argue.


There is a lot of good builders and it's a shame this forum let one of them run all the others off.
Nothing against you.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 24, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> There is a lot of good builders and it's a shame this forum let one of them run all the others off.
> Nothing against you.


JMSsaws for assistant Mod! Clean this crap up haha


----------



## Franny K (Jun 24, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> There is a lot of good builders and it's a shame this forum let one of them run all the others off.
> Nothing against you.


I have no way to know if this is the case. It is kind of bordering about complaining about moderation. It is pretty obvious this site does not move stuff out of the chainsaw section that really is a better fit elsewhere. Look at all the sub sections in the hot saw area.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> There is a lot of good builders and it's a shame this forum let one of them run all the others off.
> Nothing against you.


There are many good builders, known and unknown. Though in all fairness, the ones that aren't around this site any longer weren't run off by another builder.


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

Much ink could be spilled about what happened in the past. There are at least two sides to every story plus the truth which lies somewhere in the middle. But F wasting time on that spilled milk, I'd rather watch saw videos.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Not looking to argue about this. You should check your facts before running your mouth btw
> 
> Looks like it's time to throw EchoHoeNative back in the ignore file.






svk said:


> Much ink could be spilled about what happened in the past. There are at least two sides to every story plus the truth which lies somewhere in the middle. But F wasting time on that spilled milk, I'd rather watch saw videos.



_You speak with a forked tongue._


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> _You speak with a forked tongue._


This coming from a guy who creates multiple shill usernames to drum up fake interest in his classified posts.....hmm. Kettle.....pot.


----------



## jmssaws (Jun 24, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> There are many good builders, known and unknown. Though in all fairness, the ones that aren't around this site any longer weren't run off by another builder.


My point was if you look back at the majority of problems here there's always the same person involved and the double standard of how it's moderated is impossible to overcome. 
How many people are banned from fighting with someone who is still here?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

svk said:


> This coming from a guy who creates multiple usernames to drum up fake interest in his classified posts.....hmm. Kettle.....pot.


Haha! Multiple usernames? "Shalom Ron" was a joke to poke fun at someone, and to make a point after I was wrongly "benched" for a week. Darin and TonyK even admitted as much. Talk about a need to "check your facts, before running your mouth".........

As for your Pot and Kettle reference, how does that even make sense? You made two contradictory posts, and I stated that you speak with a forked tongue. Which is your typical M.O.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> My point was if you look back at the majority of problems here there's always the same person involved and the double standard of how it's moderated is impossible to overcome.
> How many people are banned from fighting with someone who is still here?



I know what your point was, and I also made a point, though it was much more subtle.


----------



## TonyK (Jun 24, 2016)

Good morning gents. 

"Be civil to all, sociable to many, familiar with few, friend to one, enemy to none."

– Benjamin Franklin


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

My facts are right Jon. 

My response to Idaho was in his reference to his constant trolling of me and this site in general. 

Let's not argue though. Can we agree to disagree?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Good morning gents.
> 
> "Be civil to all, sociable to many, familiar with few, friend to one, enemy to none."
> 
> – Benjamin Franklin



Hey Tony.

Are you finally being paid Daycare per diem?


----------



## Roll Tide (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

My favorite ported saw video is the one with tree monkey and the mouse jumps out of the end of the log. Does anyone have that link?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

svk said:


> My facts are right Jon.
> 
> My response to Idaho was in his reference to his constant trolling of me and this site in general.
> 
> Let's not argue though. Can we agree to disagree?


Your facts are just that, yours. Just like you posting what you did about me creating Shalom Ron. What you wrote was utter ********, but they were the facts according to you.

Then let a moderator deal with it. 

I didn't realize we were arguing? 

Probably not.


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

Have a good day Jon.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Have a good day Jon.


You too, Steve.


----------



## TonyK (Jun 24, 2016)

I just came in here to learn about porting saws. I got one on the bench but I'm not sure where to get started.


----------



## svk (Jun 24, 2016)

You could drill holes in it like a Tsumura bar?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jun 24, 2016)

TonyK said:


> I just came in here to learn about porting saws. I got one on the bench but I'm not sure where to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 509838


You need to work on raising the rpm - I suggest lots of coffee.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 24, 2016)

TonyK said:


> I just came in here to learn about porting saws. I got one on the bench but I'm not sure where to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 509838


Pshh! That thing look like it's never even cut wood………typical……….Saw Polisher.


----------



## wampum (Jun 24, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> My point was if you look back at the majority of problems here there's always the same person involved and the double standard of how it's moderated is impossible to overcome.
> How many people are banned from fighting with someone who is still here?




I have been a moderator here for many years. Guess what? Moderators are human and we are not always perfect,and I admit in the past we have made mistakes.I also believe that we have done a lot more right.

That same person that you mentioned lost his sponsorship just like all of the other builders.That same person I personally have given citations too.He is the only builder I personally ever remember giving any citations too.

I would suggest that you move on and forget about the past. We the AS community should do all we can to keep this site as good as we can together. Bickering and complaining about the past and moderation is not good for the site.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok do all these guys finger port ? Let's see some pictures of all. 

Finger
Bridge 
?
Any and all


----------



## Big Block (Jun 25, 2016)

What? No one wants to get their wait for it wait for it...hands wet? Finger porting please.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 25, 2016)

Are there gains in these new saws that the transfer comes out of the case under the exhaust port from taking the cases apart and modifying the passages there? When someone put pictures of the Husqvarna 540t insides up that looked like the choke point to me.


----------



## hseII (Jun 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Not looking to argue about this. You should check your facts before running your mouth btw
> 
> Looks like it's time to throw EchoHoeNative back in the ignore file.



My how kind you are: what a fine example of why some People are really no longer here.

Are You still sore about loosing your badge?


----------



## spudulike (Jun 26, 2016)

Better add me to the list of guys that port saws but am here in the UK and find not many do this type of work here but have many happy customers and referrals!


----------



## Big Block (Jun 26, 2016)

Spudulike
srcarr52
Mike Lee
Brad Snelling
Chainsaw Jim
Chainsaw guy
Super33
Andyshine
Awol
Wigglesworth
TreeMonkey
Eric Copsey
Deets066
Elect6845
Zoo city saws
Komatsuvarna
adirondackstihl
Laslabjohn
woods
Simonizer
Dennis Calhoun
Mastermind
Miller mod saws
Wicked work saws
Rattler362
Mweba
Dozer dan
drf255


----------



## Big Block (Jun 26, 2016)

spudulike said:


> Better add me to the list of guys that port saws but am here in the UK and find not many do this type of work here but have many happy customers and referrals!



Added


----------



## spudulike (Jun 26, 2016)

Many Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 26, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Ok do all these guys finger port ? Let's see some pictures of all.
> 
> Finger
> Bridge
> ...


I have never tried a bridge or finger port. *IMHO*, there are other ways of getting enough transfer area without that kind of modification to cylinder.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 26, 2016)

The poulan 655 has a boost port right ? If that similar to a finger port?


----------



## Big Block (Jun 30, 2016)

Anybody running a weisco piston in a ported saw?

Anyone else porting that's not on the list?


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jun 30, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Anybody running a weisco piston in a ported saw?
> 
> Anyone else porting that's not on the list?



I think Brad has a Weisco in a 372xp.


----------



## Big Block (Jun 30, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> I think Brad has a Weisco in a 372xp.



I'd like to see a build thread on a work saw with a race piston. Wonder how much you would gain....


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 1, 2016)

TonyK said:


> I just came in here to learn about porting saws. I got one on the bench but I'm not sure where to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 509838


That's the neverfail Armstrong model & when you throw them out of a window on a boat they are officially ported!
Thansk


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> That's because everyone on these chainsaw forums are experts on porting and it turns into a huge argument. So the guys who really are exceptional at it don't share like they use too. SAD!!!!




No, the guys who REALLY know their stuff; the ones who have sold to pros and only pros, because pros are the main consumer. Those guys have reputation through word of mouth. No fancy advertising, no shiny stickers, just a saw shop & a phone number... 

Find one of them & you'll get a saw that makes power, where it counts... 

In my humble opinion, builders that sell mostly to non pros are on a completely different level. I could get even more specific, but I might hurt feelings.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

jmssaws said:


> And here's the one I did for laslabjohn.
> I wish I had it here still for reference





This is what makes me run away...


Put the thing in a piece of wood, not a ****ing buckskin piece of **** that's 2/3 rotton.


----------



## olyman (Jul 1, 2016)

svk said:


> This coming from a guy who creates multiple shill usernames to drum up fake interest in his classified posts.....hmm. Kettle.....pot.


zzzzzzing..hes quite the mod over yonder...............


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> No, the guys who REALLY know their stuff; the ones who have sold to pros and only pros, because pros are the main consumer. Those guys have reputation through word of mouth. No fancy advertising, no shiny stickers, just a saw shop & a phone number...
> 
> Find one of them & you'll get a saw that makes power, where it counts...
> 
> In my humble opinion, builders that sell mostly to non pros are on a completely different level. I could get even more specific, but I might hurt feelings.



Two totally different ways of porting. Work saw vs. cookie cutter. Most on here don't know the difference, they just see a video of a saw screaming thru the wood and want one. This is where the arguments stems from. People that don't know the difference but will defend their builder to the bitter end.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> Two totally different ways of porting. Work saw vs. cookie cutter. Most on here don't know the difference, they just see a video of a saw screaming thru the wood and want one. This is where the arguments stems from. People that don't know the difference but will defend their builder to the bitter end.



Couldn't agree more. Last 660 I got done barely gained any rpm, but the power is there. Id rather have a saw that can spin the clutch than one that turns way faster and makes more noise...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Anybody running a weisco piston in a ported saw?





ELECT6845 said:


> I think Brad has a Weisco in a 372xp.



http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...bearings-from-dominant-saws-for-372xp.286355/

This is a work saw. That's all I build. My build philosophy is that a good work saw will have both torque and RPMs. I like a real hotrod.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

Rpm for what? A bigger gas bill? Lets see some rpm #s on that jonsered pulling 32" skip through Green wood. Lets see how much it leans out after burning a tank in the face alone. 
When your in a pickle and need extra power NOW, that torque is what will save the day. 

I think perhaps you should focus on your chains before anything else Brad.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Torque is what holds rpm in the cut. If done right higher rpm in the cut is what ya get.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

A properly built falling OR bucking saw wont turn much faster than stock, but it won't loose rpm nearly as easy... i dont need 3000+ drop in rpm just from pushing a little on a 16" round.. I dont want that loss in 42"..


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 1, 2016)

At any given load if it's not turning faster it isn't cutting faster. 

If it needs to pull some particular bar & chain in some particular piece of wood, doing it at a higher rpm is the only way to cut faster.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

That would be true if a saw chain was a static deal. the opposite is true though. You put a ported 660 with one of Brad's chains on it against a stock 660 with a chain that some old faller has been tweaking for years and the stock machine will move more wood. guys have chains dialed in so precisely that they have different grinds for different conifers.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

the chain is in need of attention, the rest is tits.

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/vi...deos/10201590964334119/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Chain makes a difference ported saw or not. It doesn't fit this discussion?


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

The discussion is on who ports chainsaws isn't it?


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

did you watch the video I posted?


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> did you watch the video I posted?


No, I'll try to watch it later. Internet here sucks for vids.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

its a work saw, no decking, no piston work, just timing and widening.. It holds rpm really well & it digs hard from idle. That's what I want for work!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2016)

Chain speed is what cuts wood. It takes torque to maintain to maintain higher RPMs at a given load. 

BTW, chains have nothing to do with this conversation.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> That would be true if a saw chain was a static deal. the opposite is true though. You put a ported 660 with one of Brad's chains on it against a stock 660 with a chain that some old faller has been tweaking for years and the stock machine will move more wood. guys have chains dialed in so precisely that they have different grinds for different conifers.


If you change two things at once you can't tell much about what made the difference. The only question is if the saw makes more power at the rpm you care about.


----------



## CascadeHusky (Jul 1, 2016)

Some people feel clever and superior to us simpletons by saying "torque, not HP, you fool! Or "hp gets the chicks, torque gets the checkered flag"

Torque without RPMs equals slow. Give me an 8' 2x4 and my ass can make more torque than any power-joked F350 on the road. But guess how many sled-pulls my ass has won.

Not piss-rev rpm, which can mean no torque. But_ rpms in the cut is the end-all-be-all_. And yes, it's takes torque to keep your rpms up in the cut.

And wtf jmssaws...13k in the cut with a 346??? Daaaamn......


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

That's why I had a saw built for torque. It doesn't need to be peaky and high strung in order to hold rpm. I know what works for me, and cookie saws don't fill the prescription.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

CascadeHusky said:


> Some people feel clever and superior to us simpletons by saying "torque, not HP, you fool! Or "hp gets the chicks, torque gets the checkered flag"
> 
> Torque without RPMs equals slow. Give me an 8' 2x4 and my ass can make more torque than any power-joked F350 on the road. But guess how many sled-pulls my ass has won.
> 
> ...



I don't know what my 660 tachs out at, Its fat enough to be plenty safe though. From wide open no load to a buried bar, the saw dosn't lose much rpm at all. I've run "ported" saws that where outright turds, and they came from this crowd. Sure, a "ported" 394 that has nothing other than a ported muffler is very impressive to someone who dosn't really know what it should run like. Someone who does will immediately recognize some funny business.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> That's why I had a saw built for torque. It doesn't need to be peaky and high strung in order to hold rpm. I know what works for me, and cookie saws don't fill the prescription.


Torque at an rpm is the definition of horsepower, so you are attempting to make a distinction between two things that are the same. It's not that complicated - you want a ported saw to make more power at a lower rpm, which is fine if that's what you need. There have been dyno plots of ported saws here that show more power all across the rpm band and extending to higher rpms than the stock saw, so it is not necessarily an either/or choice.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

blsnelling said:


>



LOL !!!!


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Chain makes a difference ported saw or not. It doesn't fit this discussion?



Exactly


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Torque at an rpm is the definition of horsepower, so you are attempting to make a distinction between two things that are the same. It's not that complicated - you want a ported saw to make more power at a lower rpm, which is fine if that's what you need. There have been dyno plots of ported saws here that show more power all across the rpm band and extending to higher rpms than the stock saw, so it is not necessarily an either/or choice.




It is simple. The saw runs stronger from idle to a few hundred rpm higher than a stocker I'd guess. 


Say, I wonder how much old growth Brad's, Randy's, Terry's, etc.. saws are cutting right now?


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

In all seriousness, this work saw will smoke those "work" saws

the plugs are in the strike zone now! Lmao


----------



## CascadeHusky (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> It is simple. The saw runs stronger from idle to a few hundred rpm higher than a stocker I'd guess.
> 
> 
> Say, I wonder how much old growth Brad's, Randy's, Terry's, etc.. saws are cutting right now?



If your saw is turning a few hundred rpms higher in the cut with the same chain as before, then congrats, you boosted the horsepower.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> Say, I wonder how much old growth Brad's, Randy's, Terry's, etc.. saws are cutting right now?



Well no need to be a smart ass who ports your saws ? Put them on the list. That's what this is about.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

CascadeHusky said:


> If your saw is turning a few hundred rpms higher in the cut with the same chain as before, then congrats, you boosted the horsepower.



The builder of my saw has been at it for longer than I've been alive. All I do is sharpen chains good...


----------



## drf255 (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> This is what makes me run away...
> 
> 
> Put the thing in a piece of wood, not a ****ing buckskin piece of **** that's 2/3 rotton.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 1, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> I think Brad has a Weisco in a 372xp.


Not any longer


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

drf255 said:


>



LOL


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 1, 2016)

drf255 said:


>



Chain needs sharpening


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

drf255 said:


>



Sounds fat too


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 1, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> Not any longer


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> View attachment 510983



YOU SUCK!!!!


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 1, 2016)

I just wanna say that Treesling'r 346 is flat out nasty! Love a saw that sounds pissed off.

The most impressive "work saws" that I have seen is Randy's CS520 and Terry's 390xp.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

Full Chisel said:


> I just wanna say that Treesling'r 346 is flat out nasty! Love a saw that sounds pissed off.
> 
> The most impressive "work saws" that I have seen is Randy's CS520 and Terry's 390xp.




That echo video has always been one of my favorites


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 1, 2016)

Big Block said:


> That echo video has always been one of my favorites



Outside of race saws like that 346 it is the strongest 50cc saw I have seen. My ported 346/350 is a pretty strong runner.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> The builder of my saw has been at it for longer than I've been alive. All I do is sharpen chains good...



i'm for the most part in the same ball park. i've owned a few saws ported by guys on here that were a joke but also a few that were pretty sweet. i currently have 2 by the same builder that really run and the only difference is i was the one who got them ported and told him they were gonna be long bar saws. to be honest, the strongest 660 i've ever ran was one i did myself and it was a total accident that it ended up running good lol i did remember what i did and do them all the same way now. i can port 4 660's in a day the way i do it and it brings them from turds to down right performers just like yours in the vid. i can get better gains from the old dual transfer stihls then any other saws. still prefer the smoothness of the huskies though. i got a heavily modified 660 done by someone else in route i'm gonna test. i've already ran one done similar but we'll see. if it beats mine i'll eat my words but i doubt it. only hint i'll give is the intake is epoxied. considering nearly every builder online copies one another it could be anyones saw but i know who's it really is.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 1, 2016)

Full Chisel said:


> I just wanna say that Treesling'r 346 is flat out nasty! Love a saw that sounds pissed off.
> 
> The most impressive "work saws" that I have seen is Randy's CS520 and Terry's 390xp.





If you thought Terrys 390 was impressive then I feel sorry for ya..


----------



## Big Block (Jul 1, 2016)

And the **** storm appears again


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 1, 2016)

056 kid said:


> If you thought Terrys 390 was impressive then I feel sorry for ya..



even a 362 is impressive with a 20" bar lol


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 2, 2016)

Alright 056...I'll pop the $64 million dollar question to ya. Why don't ya let the cat outta the bag and just tell all us saw fools what we need to do, how to do it, to get our saws up to speed with yours? All of us just seem to keep slinging good money after bad, and you got the ticket and the answers everyone here is looking for. And we'll try keep sharp chains on the things too. Come on, help a bunch of going-broke-at-the-speed-of-light, saw brother fools out if' ya don't mind.


----------



## scallywag (Jul 2, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> i got a heavily modified 660 done by someone else in route i'm gonna test. i've already ran one done similar but we'll see. if it beats mine i'll eat my words but i doubt it. only hint i'll give is the intake is epoxied. considering nearly every builder online copies one another it could be anyones saw but i know who's it really is.


 
Epoxy in the intake of a 660 is that usual?... I didn't know it was necessary on the 660, I've only seen it on the 661.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 2, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Alright 056...I'll pop the $64 million dollar question to ya. Why don't ya let the cat outta the bag and just tell all us saw fools what we need to do, how to do it, to get our saws up to speed with yours? All of us just seem to keep slinging good money after bad, and you got the ticket and the answers everyone here is looking for. And we'll try keep sharp chains on the things too. Come on, help a bunch of going-broke-at-the-speed-of-light, saw brother fools out if'n ya don't mind.



a builder who ports to cut the fastest cookie in a 20" log will never be the best saw builder.

you can be the best builder in the world, if you tune rich you've already impaired your saws enough to be one of the worst.



scallywag said:


> Epoxy in the intake of a 660 is that usual?... I didn't know it was necessary on the 660, I've only seen it on the 661.



i'm not sure. i know i've heard of it but can't remember if it was just the 661. regardless, this one has an epoxied intake.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 2, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Alright 056...I'll pop the $64 million dollar question to ya. Why don't ya let the cat outta the bag and just tell all us saw fools what we need to do, how to do it, to get our saws up to speed with yours? All of us just seem to keep slinging good money after bad, and you got the ticket and the answers everyone here is looking for. And we'll try keep sharp chains on the things too. Come on, help a bunch of going-broke-at-the-speed-of-light, saw brother fools out if'n ya don't mind.



I've asked he won't tell


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 2, 2016)

056 kid said:


> If you thought Terrys 390 was impressive then I feel sorry for ya..



If you think I care about your opinion then I feel sorry for you...


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 2, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Alright 056...I'll pop the $64 million dollar question to ya. Why don't ya let the cat outta the bag and just tell all us saw fools what we need to do, how to do it, to get our saws up to speed with yours? All of us just seem to keep slinging good money after bad, and you got the ticket and the answers everyone here is looking for. And we'll try keep sharp chains on the things too. Come on, help a bunch of going-broke-at-the-speed-of-light, saw brother fools out if' ya don't mind.


He has no idea - he only knows he likes a saw that will pull a long bar without losing rpm, but hasn't any idea how to achieve that in terms of engine mods because he pays someone else to do the work. Then he assumes everyone else needs the same thing he does. In keeping with the original topic, he doesn't port saws and isn't telling who he had do his - it's just trolling. 

A saw can only be geared to a very limited extent so it must make the power at the rpms it will have to run. If it's going to be pulling a long bar and heavy load it will need an appropriate power delivery curve, but not everyone is doing the same thing. I don't like a saw that is all revs at light load and falls on its face if you lean on it either. Still, there are various uses for saws, and not all of us are pro PNW loggers.


----------



## Haywire (Jul 2, 2016)

056 kid said:


> the chain is in need of attention, the rest is tits.
> 
> <iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/ted.dow.7/videos/10201590964334119/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>



Hey kid, what's that funny looking hat you're wearing?


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jul 2, 2016)

I just like chainsaws. Why you guys get all bent out of shape over them? The all cut wood.


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey @Big Block just make sure you send my old saw to one of the reputable builders so you don't get the Moody treatment. 
I have a Masterminded 346 that leaves me satisfied every time.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 2, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> He has no idea - he only knows he likes a saw that will pull a long bar without losing rpm, but hasn't any idea how to achieve that in terms of engine mods because he pays someone else to do the work. Then he assumes everyone else needs the same thing he does. In keeping with the original topic, he doesn't port saws and isn't telling who he had do his - it's just trolling.
> 
> A saw can only be geared to a very limited extent so it must make the power at the rpms it will have to run. If it's going to be pulling a long bar and heavy load it will need an appropriate power delivery curve, but not everyone is doing the same thing. I don't like a saw that is all revs at light load and falls on its face if you lean on it either. Still, there are various uses for saws, and not all of us are pro PNW loggers.



i suspect that's what it is which is why i said the 2 i had ported by a builder i told him they were gonna be for long bars. they pull long bars really well.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 2, 2016)

PULLINmyPOULAN said:


> Hey @Big Block just make sure you send my old saw to one of the reputable builders so you don't get the Moody treatment.
> I have a Masterminded 346 that leaves me satisfied every time.



I most definitely will. That thing is a beautiful saw by the way pictures don't do it justice and a runner too.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 2, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> He has no idea - he only knows he likes a saw that will pull a long bar without losing rpm, but hasn't any idea how to achieve that in terms of engine mods because he pays someone else to do the work. Then he assumes everyone else needs the same thing he does. In keeping with the original topic, he doesn't port saws and isn't telling who he had do his - it's just trolling.
> 
> A saw can only be geared to a very limited extent so it must make the power at the rpms it will have to run. If it's going to be pulling a long bar and heavy load it will need an appropriate power delivery curve, but not everyone is doing the same thing. I don't like a saw that is all revs at light load and falls on its face if you lean on it either. Still, there are various uses for saws, and not all of us are pro PNW loggers.




Guess what bubbs! The last 660 I ported ran for millions of mbf & it had more ass than a stocker no doubt. 


Please tell me more about my utter ignorance in the field!


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 2, 2016)

blsnelling said:


>



Loser alert!


----------



## ELECT6845 (Jul 2, 2016)

This is getting ugly. Lets move along kids its all over here. Nothing but name calling and B.S. from here on out. B.S. is not you Brad.


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Big Block (Jul 2, 2016)

Another good thread ruined by an ahole kid


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 2, 2016)

ELECT6845 said:


> This is getting ugly. Lets move along kids its all over here. Nothing but name calling and B.S. from here on out. B.S. is not you Brad.


Easy chief!!...this is just gettin' interesting and worth a few cheap laughs . We be's waiting on some of that 'port'n torque' info. 'Port'n Torque'...now that sounds like the next desperate, gimmick meal in a box at McD's don't it?


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 2, 2016)

Do I count as a porter? 

just checkin


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> Do I count as a porter?
> 
> just checkin


Porter as in saw or beer related?


----------



## Pud (Jul 2, 2016)

I watched the vid 056 kid and i can see what your saying, hit a small knot on the first cut wipes out half the revs with no pressure on the saw , first time the spikes touch the log the chain comes to a stop and this is in a 18 inch log ... Question the torque get attacked by the body gaurds and blamed for ruining a thread 
Great stuff guys


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 2, 2016)

056 kid said:


> It is simple. The saw runs stronger from idle to a few hundred rpm higher than a stocker I'd guess.
> 
> 
> Say, I wonder how much old growth Brad's, Randy's, Terry's, etc.. saws are cutting right now?



This new learning amazes me.......
So unless a guy is cutting old growth he can't port saws.....
And only good drivers can build good engines.......
And only a surgeon can build good surgical tools.....

Okay. I'm good with it.


Have your mommy fix you some Hot Pockets .......ya snowflake.....


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 2, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Porter as in saw or beer related?



hmm.... do I HAVE to answer that?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

And kid.......don't threaten me.

It's unbecoming for little boys.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 3, 2016)

Unsubscribing.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> Unsubscribing.



Sorry. You're right.

All the crap just gets to me some time.
I was on the suicide handle of Disston in the 50s. 
And he know it all........
Maybe he is a big fish in a very little pond. 
And it bothers him. 
In a Pro forum instead of an entertainment he wouldn't last long. 
I'll try.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow this sucks


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Wow this sucks


I am sorry Ol Buddy.

One of the best threads since The Great Unpleasntness at the beginning of the year. 

Mongo sorry........


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> I am sorry Ol Buddy.
> 
> One of the best threads since The Great Unpleasntness at the beginning of the year.
> 
> Mongo sorry........



No worries it's not you. You didn't start this bull ****


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> Do I count as a porter?
> 
> just checkin



You want on the list?


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 3, 2016)

Not sure if I belong on the list or not. ...was just checkin.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

If you do port work I think you should be on it


----------



## drf255 (Jul 3, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> Not sure if I belong on the list or not. ...was just checkin.


Mattyo does fine work. Many would agree. He belongs on the list.


----------



## scallywag (Jul 3, 2016)

Is this the 'sureisquiteinheredoineedtostartafightthread'?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

scallywag said:


> Is this the 'sureisquiteinheredoineedtostartafightthread'?


No. But everyone is welcome there. Lol


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

srcarr52
Mike Lee
Brad Snelling
Chainsaw Jim
Chainsaw guy
Super33
Andyshine
Awol
Wigglesworth
TreeMonkey
Eric Copsey
Deets066
Elect6845
Zoo city saws
Komatsuvarna
adirondackstihl
Laslabjohn
woods
Simonizer
Dennis Calhoun
Mastermind
Miller mod saws
Wicked work saws
Rattler362
Mweba
Dozer dan
drf255
Mattyo


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

Are we missing anyone else?


----------



## drf255 (Jul 3, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Are we missing anyone else?


The 056 mystery porter


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 3, 2016)

I appologise for this folks. I wasn't angry until 041's comments. 

You won't see any more of me here.

His name is phil by the way...


----------



## Tor R (Jul 3, 2016)

Information threads on AS =  
Dunno why peoples always ending up battling instead of sharing knowledge...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 3, 2016)

056 kid said:


> I appologise for this folks. I wasn't angry until 041's comments.
> 
> You won't see any more of me here.
> 
> His name is phil by the way...


Good riddance. I hope you keep your word!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

056 kid said:


> I appologise for this folks. I wasn't angry until 041's comments.
> 
> You won't see any more of me here.
> 
> His name is phil by the way...


How do I add phil to my signature line???

And I'll be starting to port soon.
Really just the machine work.......
I got a print from Stihl ........


----------



## Big Block (Jul 3, 2016)

drf255 said:


> The 056 mystery porter



Hahahaha!


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey there Mr. Brad...you never 'liked' one of my posts in this...I feel like an abused, old man, lol. If you don't go and backtrack, and start the 'likin' stuff...I'm gonna be 'mad at Brad'.... Ol' 056 probably ain't had his ass handed to'em in a while...that's whatcha get when ya gotta young man, so much testosterone in ya...every man needs a little reminder, physical or not...he's only the king of what he thinks he's the king of. 

Let's get back on the 'who's porting' theory here. Ain't it what this thread is about??


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2016)

Ported saws are just a fad I heard.


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Ported saws are just a fad I heard.


CTYank told me ported saws don't actually make any more power just extra noise. Must be true if he said it. 

Moobs....heh


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 3, 2016)

svk said:


> CTYank told me ported saws don't actually make any more power just extra noise. Must be true if he said it.
> 
> Moobs....heh


Lmfao...!!!


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 3, 2016)

svk said:


> CTYank told me ported saws don't actually make any more power just extra noise. Must be true if he said it.
> 
> Moobs....heh



I can believe it. I bought a super duper ported saw off of the eBay. It was real loud and stuff, but I weren't so impressed.


----------



## scallywag (Jul 3, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I can believe it. I bought a super duper ported saw off of the eBay. It was real loud and stuff, but I weren't so impressed.


 
Did your soooped up supa boopa saw have a sticker?.......To be any good, it must have a good sticker!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 3, 2016)

scallywag said:


> Did your soooped up supa boopa saw have a sticker?.......To be any good, it must have a good sticker!





El Moobs said:


> I can believe it. I bought a super duper ported saw off of the eBay. It was real loud and stuff, but I weren't so impressed.


Yea, no sticker, no good!


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2016)

And I heard that saws built in states famous for whiskey, cheese, or beer are the bestest.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 3, 2016)

My fastest badazz saw had no sticker. Come to think of it none of mine had stickers. 

 at the sticker fad


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

Well I'm glad it's back on track........

Thou I guess Several of my posts were deleted.......quoted material........who would delete their posts??lol

And some of my witty comebacks were uber......simply uber

So it all works out.


----------



## scallywag (Jul 3, 2016)

svk said:


> And I heard that saws built in states famous for whiskey, cheese, or beer are the bestest.


 
Without doubt tharrrr more booooze involved tharrrrr better tharrr sawah!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 3, 2016)

scallywag said:


> Without doubt tharrrr more booooze involved tharrrrr better tharrr sawah!


And LOUDERER TOO


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 3, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I can believe it. I bought a super duper ported saw off of the eBay. It was real loud and stuff, but I weren't so impressed.



tell me about it, once the 660 went down the road all the fallers bought all the 660's they could off ebay or wherever. some of the slowest 660's had a sticker that said Jamestown TN on it. think it said mastercull work saws too. no joke though, there are alot of saws (stickers) i didn't expect to see in some camps. hi masterCULL  how's the PSP porting going for ya?


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Ported saws are just a fad I heard.



That Is So True.

Also, if your a Porter, and you don't have Legs of a Fowl,

Whale, Ewe Know.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> tell me about it, once the 660 went down the road all the fallers bought all the 660's they could off ebay or wherever. some of the slowest 660's had a sticker that said Jamestown TN on it. think it said mastercull work saws too. no joke though, there are alot of saws (stickers) i didn't expect to see in some camps. hi masterCULL  how's the PSP porting going for ya?



Hey WC,

Rather than get into an Internet squabble, I call you to back your claim.

Send a saw that you've ported to Randy's customers for them to give an honest assessment against what they've paid for, and been satisfied with.

If you choose me, I run a 461 & a 660.

I give you my word that if you choose to step up, I will give an unbiased & completely honest comparison, and I will treat your saw as good as I do any of mine. 

Do you accept?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Hey WC,
> 
> Rather than get into an Internet squabble, I call you to back your claim.
> 
> ...


Kudos. Sounds like a fine offer.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 4, 2016)

This thread is silly.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Hey WC,
> 
> Rather than get into an Internet squabble, I call you to back your claim.
> 
> ...



Lol did you see the word joke? Randy's saws run good for what they are ported for just like anyone else's. Even if I don't like that a lot of members broke their peckers off in masterculls ass I still like to run a bunch of different builders saws. That post was more to say I didn't realize how many builders there were. A lot I've never even heard of! Also to take a stab at mastercull lol I don't even have the slightest little bit of interest to port for anyone including his customers. Even if people wanted to send saws for Porting I'd turn them down. Anymore then my own saws and I don't enjoy it anymore.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Lol did you see the word joking? Randy's saws run good for what they are ported for just like anyone else's. Even if I don't like that a lot of members broke their peckers off in masterculls ass I still like to run a bunch of different builders saws. That post was more to say I didn't realize how many builders there were. A lot I've never even heard of!



Then say that; rather than some convoluted twist of words that could easily be understood as derogatory.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> This thread is silly.



Don't you have some Alaskan Saw parts to clean?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Then say that; rather than some convoluted twist of words that could easily be understood as derogatory.



It was also because el moobs is likely Randy and I thought I could grind his gears with that post lol had a said what I meant I wouldn't have worked and I already ****ed this opportunity cause you called me out! Lol


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> It was also because el moobs is likely Randy and I thought I could grind his gears with that post lol had a said what I meant I wouldn't have worked and I already ****ed this opportunity cause you called me out! Lol



So I probably shouldn't wait out by the mailbox for a wrap handled saw with attitude, reeking of cannabis & fir pitch? 

Got It.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

crap. 

I was gullible enough to think it was gonna happen.......


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

Lol, I quit smoking dope 7 years ago man. All I do Is coffee in the morning and liquor at night. Just how I like it these days. It might smell like fir though although cedar is high on the market right now so it would likely smell like cedar. I hardly have time for anything but cutting wood These days.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> crap.
> 
> I was gullible enough to think it was gonna happen.......



I don't know why?

Your old enough to of voted against Jimmy Carter: you probably saw thru his BS as well, and did too.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

Lol didn't even realize this was the porting thread. Honestly though the strongest 660's I've ever run with a long bar in our wood has been with the simplest mods. Not just widening though.


----------



## 009L (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Hey WC,
> 
> Rather than get into an Internet squabble, I call you to back your claim.
> 
> ...



Hold on a sec...Let me re-read this....Okay, got it!

hsell, I'm your huckleberry.

I'll take you up on this challenge...with a slight twist. Send me your 461 and 660. I promise to be biased, completely dishonest, and drive'em like I stole'em. By the time I'm done I will have convinced you that both saws are useless and Jedi mind tricked you into keeping both.

-Pat


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Lol, I quit smoking dope 7 years ago man. All I do Is coffee in the morning and liquor at night. Just how I like it these days. It might smell like fir though although cedar is high on the market right now so it would likely smell like cedar. I hardly have time for anything but cutting wood These days.



Do the big Cedars always seem to grow apart like the videos & pictures suggest? It seems a lot disintegrate when being felled, even when proper techniques are used.

We have root flare here, but it seems there, the divisions of the root flare continue up the stem. 

We only have small cedars around here.; mostly along the fence line.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

009L said:


> Hold on a sec...Let me re-read this....Okay, got it!
> 
> hsell, I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> ...



I see thru your free saw plug, but thanks for playing. 

Star Wars fans & I don't typically hang out; for a reason.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> I don't know why?
> 
> Your old enough to of voted against Jimmy Carter: you probably saw thru his BS as well, and did too.


I actually spend more time on a pro forum. 
People say what they mean and have to back it up.

Example.

A guy posts a video of a guy firing up an engine with no exhaust manifold. Just flame out the head.
#1....he's gonna warp the valves!!!!

Ol Phart......it will be fine....

#1.....oh no!! He is gonna warp them. I know.

Ol Phart......it's gonna be fine.

#1........you're stupid and don't know kwap!!!!

Bad mistake. He ended looking like a fool.

Shouldn't mess with Knowledgable Ol Pharts. Lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

Big root flare here. Some flutes 2' out the main stem but rarely. Alot of it is rotten but only the butt so the rest is still good for lumber. They generally grow apart. Some splits but mostly just suckers off the larger tree's.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> I actually spend more time on a pro forum.
> People say what they mean and have to back it up.
> 
> Example.
> ...



Them old farts typically have already been down & back the roads us kids are just starting to trek down.


----------



## 009L (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Big root flare here. Some flutes 2' out the main stem but rarely. Alot of it is rotten but only the butt so the rest is still good for lumber. They generally grow apart. Some splits but mostly just suckers off the larger tree's.



?

Good to see I'm not drinking alone tonight! 

Lmao!


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> Big root flare here. Some flutes 2' out the main stem but rarely. Alot of it is rotten but only the butt so the rest is still good for lumber. They generally grow apart. Some splits but mostly just suckers off the larger tree's.



I could not imagine working hours to fell a big Cedar, and following the rules completely, only to watch it burst into a million cedar flavored toothpicks as it lands onto the forest floor. 

I'd probably throw my lid at it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Them old farts typically have already been down & back the roads us kids are just starting to trek down.



And lord knows they see a fair fight as poor planing.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

009L said:


> ?
> 
> Good to see I'm not drinking alone tonight!
> 
> Lmao!



I was just replying to hsell's post as I understood it but your right. Your not drinking alone lol. I'm shutting her down and going to bed.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> I could not imagine working hours to fell a big Cedar, and following the rules completely, only to watch it burst into a million cedar flavored toothpicks as it lands onto the forest floor.
> 
> I'd probably throw my lid at it.



I don't completely follow the rules always too. I'll make an ugly stump the get wood on the ground as long as I know it's safe. It's called production falling lol


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

By the way, big rotten cedars go down quick. All you really gotta cut is a shell and she commits. The big solid ones take forever though especially if you gotta spring board them.


----------



## 009L (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> I was just replying to hsell's post as I understood it but your right. Your not drinking alone lol. I'm shutting her down and going to bed.



Hah!

I see it now...I couldn't figure out what was going on there.  My eyes are blurring, going to check out myself.

Cheers!


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> And lord knows they see a fair fight as poor planing.



Fighting has nothing to do with business deals or carnival rides.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> By the way, big rotten cedars go down quick. All you really gotta cut is a shell and she commits. The big solid ones take forever though.



So unless it's dead, they don't blow apart like that?

10-4


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

And pics of the 2' flutes, oh btw.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> So unless it's dead, they don't blow apart like that?
> 
> 10-4



Depends how you fall it too. Send it straight down the hill like some culls and even a solid one will break. Maybe not shatter but it'll break. Working with a lot of fallers even old guys break wood. They like to say it's all the trainee's who break wood but I've seen a lot of guys with many years in break more wood then I do. i don't care what anyone says, everyone breaks some wood. of course some more then others but all do. alot of times it can't be helped in this terrain though.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Free July 4th Everyone.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

This is an education. Thanks


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> This is an education. Thanks



What do you mean sir?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Happy Free July 4th Everyone.




If that doesn't choke ya up ....... Ya got no heart. 

Thanks. I just visited my dads grave at Fort Indian Town Gap today. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> What do you mean sir?


The finer points of larger trees.
When thing ain't right ya get an education. Lol
A guy dropped a 13 ton pump from 29' up a couple of months back. An education.
First comment....." That will buff right out"


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> The finer points of larger trees.
> When thing ain't right ya get an education. Lol
> A guy dropped a 13 ton pump from 29' up a couple of months back. An education.
> First comment....." That will buff right out"



I was told that a roll was dropped at a paper mill I worked at in 2011: it went thru the operating floor and stopped in the basement.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

I cant stop laughing at how brainwashed some people are lol..i love chainsaw forums lol


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> I cant stop laughing at how brainwashed some people are lol..i love chainsaw forums lol



Both ways.

I Look Forward to a Healthy Discussion.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Both ways.
> 
> I Look Forward to a Healthy Discussion.



These discussions dont ever end up healthy because people are too soft in the stick and dont wanna hear something that contradicts what they believe..i wish it was different.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> These discussions dont ever end up healthy because people are too soft in the stick and dont wanna hear something that contradicts what they believe..i wish it was different.



Until we stop focusing on self/me/my opinion is the only one worth hearing, as a nation, and open our ears to honest discussion, the same outcomes will continue. 

In my mind, 
Someone providing a service, in this case porting, is about more than just the porting.

Think about it; if the best porting in the world had horrible customer service, poor communication, and the lack of desire to follow thru with commitments, well, eventually, no one would do business with that porter. 

I've only dealt with 1 Porter, and while there might be a porter that gets a little more gain from a certain model, I can say without a doubt that the Porter I've done business with has done me square.

Even if he is pencil a legged midget cattle Baron.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Until we stop focusing on self/me/my opinion is the only one worth hearing, as a nation, and open our ears to honest discussion, the same outcomes will continue.
> 
> In my mind,
> Someone providing a service, in this case porting, is about more than just the porting.
> ...



Ive collected a small mountain of videos on my cell phone of many internet saw porters saws goin head to head..the outcome of more than half of them would have these forums in full blown warfare..trust me.

I like hearing peoples opinions but i never put much stock in them unless they came from someone whos been around the block a few times..so i just do alot of trading and buying behind the scenes and try what some people have told me is the "best"..some of them were wrong...way wrong.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> Until we stop focusing on self/me/my opinion is the only one worth hearing, as a nation, and open our ears to honest discussion, the same outcomes will continue.


There's some wisdom right there!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> I've only dealt with 1 Porter, and while there might be a porter that gets a little more gain from a certain model, I can say without a doubt that the Porter I've done business with has done me square.


This. 

A while back I made a deal on a 288xp, and had the seller send the saw directly to be ported, before being sent home. The saw ended up needing a new piston and a carb kit... when the saw was done and I asked how much the total was for the porting/repairs, the answer was, "Nothing. Enjoy the saw." He wouldn't even let me pay the shipping home.

Does he build the absolute fastest or best saws? Honestly, I don't know, and I don't really care.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> This.
> 
> A while back I made a deal on a 288xp, and had the seller send the saw directly to be ported, before being sent home. The saw ended up needing a new piston and a carb kit... when the saw was done and I asked how much the total was for the porting/repairs, the answer was, "Nothing. Enjoy the saw." He wouldn't even let me pay the shipping home.
> 
> Does he build the absolute fastest or best saws? Honestly, I don't know, and I don't really care.



So do you guys wanna discuss performance or business practice or cyber personality? ... every saw builder on these forums ive dealt with has been square with me..some have done me some huge favors and im grateful.

When i spend 250-300 dollars i want the absolute best for my money , im not interested in making friends on my cell phone so for all intents people on here and other sites are complete strangers to me.

Nothing here is personal with me...nothing at all.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> I was told that a roll was dropped at a paper mill I worked at in 2011: it went thru the operating floor and stopped in the basement.


The pump drop wrecked the concrete supports for the test loop and there was a 10" long tear in the steel suction bell. 7/8" thick. 

Heated. Bent. Welded. Ground. Painted.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> So do you guys wanna discuss performance or business practice or cyber personality? ... every saw builder on these forums ive dealt with has been square with me..some have done me some huge favors and im grateful.
> 
> When i spend 250-300 dollars i want the absolute best for my money , im not interested in making friends on my cell phone so for all intents people on here and other sites are complete strangers to me.
> 
> *Nothing here is personal with me...nothing at all*.


and all this time I thought we had a relationship here.Least the naked pics led me to believe it.


----------



## Guru LLC (Jul 4, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> This.
> 
> A while back I made a deal on a 288xp, and had the seller send the saw directly to be ported, before being sent home. The saw ended up needing a new piston and a carb kit... when the saw was done and I asked how much the total was for the porting/repairs, the answer was, "Nothing. Enjoy the saw." He wouldn't even let me pay the shipping home.
> 
> Does he build the absolute fastest or best saws? Honestly, I don't know, and I don't really care.



Sounds like this guy has to give work away just to get people to take it. Poor guy.


----------



## svk (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 4, 2016)

So does anyone port their own saws for fun?


----------



## svk (Jul 4, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> So does anyone port their own saws for fun?


I have a 350 jug that @mortalitool did for me but saw needs crank bearings first.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

svk said:


>



You better grab a 55 gallon drum of that..people always take shots at eachother and have absolutely nothing other than hersey to back it up so the discussions stop short when people start attacking other peoples personality instead of discussing saw performance.. i have all kinds of legs to stand on with my opinion...im all over the map.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> So do you guys wanna discuss performance or business practice or cyber personality? ... every saw builder on these forums ive dealt with has been square with me..some have done me some huge favors and im grateful.
> 
> When i spend 250-300 dollars i want the absolute best for my money , im not interested in making friends on my cell phone so for all intents people on here and other sites are complete strangers to me.
> 
> Nothing here is personal with me...nothing at all.



It's hard not to become personable when someone treats you better than a brother, goes out of there way to do the right thing, time and time and time again, etc.. 

Like CGraham, I have sent saws, or purchased saws and had them sent, to that same Fowl Legged Porter, only to have him find good gains, sometimes fix issues that were not known before disassembly, and send the saw back with other new parts.

I know of 3 of mine, at least, that he's done that on. 

I also had a saw that started leaking between the case & the cylinder, almost a year after being ported, and countless tanks of fuel thru it, that this same Guy made right, and refused to accept any compensation for it.

It's hard to argue with that kind of Business Ethics, and it is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 4, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> So does anyone port their own saws for fun?



yep, but it gets less fun when a saw you just built grenades for some stupid reason... 

one of the crappiest 372's I've ever made runs great...and the guy that has it now runs it w/ his tree service. 

the best I ever built same guy destroyed in 10 minutes, loose carb bolts .... DOH. 

hopefully this summer I'll be doing more stuff for me, and less for others. but the idea is to make enough for others and myself to break even $$ wise, though I dunno if i'm there yet!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 4, 2016)

Mattyo said:


> yep, but it gets less fun when a saw you just built grenades for some stupid reason...
> 
> one of the crappiest 372's I've ever made runs great...and the guy that has it now runs it w/ his tree service.
> 
> ...


As soon as you introduce money and obligations it's no longer any fun. Try porting cheaper saws that you don't have to worry about - do you really need 372's for the kind of cutting you do?


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes and no. I have a 394xp project on the way this week. My intention is to rebuild it, port it, whatever to it, and let it sit on a shelf on the off chance I need it. SOMEONE in the neighborhood will need it someday. My policy towards neighbors is simple.... show up with a saw or a shovel and be ready to work  it goes both ways. 

Most of the cutting I do with my 350's, but since I have my sawmill, having the 385 and the 372 around loaded for bear is always a good idea. Its fairly often I have to hack down a log that isn't situated on the mill correctly... so the 372s help 

the rest of what I do is for people that I know, and at this point I don't need to take on more work, too many other things to do!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

hseII said:


> It's hard not to become personable when someone treats you better than a brother, goes out of there way to do the right thing, time and time and time again, etc..
> 
> Like CGraham, I have sent saws, or purchased saws and had them sent, to that same Fowl Legged Porter, only to have him find good gains, sometimes fix issues that were not known before disassembly, and send the saw back with other new parts.
> 
> ...



Thats good you have that kind of experience with the person that ports your saws , its valuable.

But do we discuss group hugs or saw performance in porting threads ?..everybody already knows randy is a generous dude...i wanna see the in and out of why and how things respond the way they do etc etc.

Im not an easily offended person and wish things got discussed without the RPG ( rubber penis gang ) startin with the insults and punk ass responses..id love to see all the dudes that know how to use a lathe and foredom lay it all out and everyone be ok with the fact theres other ways to make these small 2 strokes perform.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

SAWMIKAZE said:


> Thats good you have that kind of experience with the person that ports your saws , its valuable.
> 
> But do we discuss group hugs or saw performance in porting threads ?..everybody already knows randy is a generous dude...i wanna see the in and out of why and how things respond the way they do etc etc.
> 
> Im not an easily offended person and wish things got discussed without the RPG ( rubber penis gang ) startin with the insults and punk ass responses..id love to see all the dudes that know how to use a lathe and foredom lay it all out and everyone be ok with the fact theres other ways to make these small 2 strokes perform.



Maybe I'm wrong, but the "RPG" based comments seem to have gone.

As far as hugs, you giving them out? Give mine to someone else.

I've seen a lot on this site, and now another, and I would like to think I've gained knowledge.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 4, 2016)

I think many of us have gotten more open minded over the last year or so Ryan. Personally, I've learned a ton from guys that I didn't know existed a year ago. Grudges have faded, and people have mellowed....at least I feel that way. I have no desire to become active here again really, but seeing Brads 372 thread dragged off the rails made me sick. Regardless of the fights he and I have had (and many were my fault) no one should be treated the way he has. I came here to say that......and plan to stick around long enough to address any backlash that may come from that.

But......this phone is at 4%, and I'm gonna leave soon to watch fireworks.


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I think many of us have gotten more open minded over the last year or so Ryan. Personally, I've learned a ton from guys that I didn't know existed a year ago. Grudges have faded, and people have mellowed....at least I feel that way. I have no desire to become active here again really, but seeing Brads 372 thread dragged off the rails made me sick. Regardless of the fights he and I have had (and many were my fault) no one should be treated the way he has. I came here to say that......and plan to stick around long enough to address any backlash that may come from that.
> 
> But......this phone is at 4%, and I'm gonna leave soon to watch fireworks.



It's about time for another kick in your sack, I see.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't think this is a porting thread...the title implies the "who"....not the how...or how well...

And yes...that off the rails and 372 thread sucked. I was curious in that case as to the how...but it sucked so much the "how" is lost. Oh well.

Personally as a guy that ports chainsaws I am a follower not a leader I want chainsaws that work better than anyone else is in the neighborhood preferably better than anybody else in the state but I have no need 2 fully invest the time or the effort to discover how to get an extra 2% out of a saw. If my chain saws are better than stock I am happy even if I don't get as good of a result as the professionals get


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 4, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> *I think many of us have gotten more open minded over the last year or so* Ryan. Personally, I've learned a ton from guys that I didn't know existed a year ago. *Grudges have faded, and people have mellowed*....at least I feel that way. I have no desire to become active here again really, *but seeing Brads 372 thread dragged off the rails made me sick*. Regardless of the fights he and I have had (and many were my fault) no one should be treated the way he has. I came here to say that......and plan to stick around long enough to address any backlash that may come from that.


It would be nice to think things have mellowed, but what happened to Brad's 372 thread would indicate that nothing has changed. And it won't change because the problem has not been addressed, which cannot happen until those with the problem recognize it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 4, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> It would be nice to think things have mellowed, but what happened to Brad's 372 thread would indicate that nothing has changed. And it won't change because the problem has not been addressed, which cannot happen until those with the problem recognize it.


It has to start at the top.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm not going to read 15 pages, but I had a 360 ported by a well known (on here) builder.

It runs nice now, but I honestly don't notice much power difference between it and a stock 360. Its louder and it revs quicker though.

My big beef is it wasn't put together right or tested. It leaks bar oil from the case seam and needed a carb rebuild.

Mistakes happen, but when I asked the vendor about it, which on its own was hard... no replies to PMs, emails, Facebook or phone calls for weeks, it was pretty much "oh well".

It was $500 I should have just spent to buy another used saw.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm not going to read 15 pages, but I had a 360 ported by a well known (on here) builder.
> 
> It runs nice now, but I honestly don't notice much power difference between it and a stock 360. Its louder and it revs quicker though.
> 
> ...


$500 for a port job?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 4, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> $500 for a port job?



It was a saw I lost the crank bearings in so I had pulled it apart to rebuild but never had a chance to. Sent it to the builder in parts, so he charged $50 extra to put it together. The shipping both ways was about $140.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 4, 2016)

$300 for porting, $50 assembly (I had pulled the saw apart and run it through the parts washer, crank bearings had let go in it), $140 for shipping both ways.

Add in parts and closer to $700.... ouch!

(Disclaimer... I'm going off memory on the prices, don't stick the lynch mob if I'm off a few bucks!)


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 4, 2016)

Im in Virginia 041.


----------



## Mattyo (Jul 4, 2016)

My husqvarna 385xp I am $700 IN PARTS into. .... its easy to spend a pile of money on saws. 

Again, this thread isn't about porting...its about WHO is porting


----------



## hseII (Jul 4, 2016)

Guru LLC said:


> Sounds like this guy has to give work away just to get people to take it. Poor guy.



Yeah.

I guess that's why he always talks about being constipated, or backed up, or not taking any work?

Poor, little underwear too small, wearing fella.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> It was a saw I lost the crank bearings in so I had pulled it apart to rebuild but never had a chance to. Sent it to the builder in parts, so he charged $50 extra to put it together. The shipping both ways was about $140.


That makes sense. 

Parts is parts.

Gotta go. NASA live Juno coverage. 

AMERICA on the 4 th of July!!!!!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 4, 2016)

I had two saws ported by @old-cat ... I think he did a pretty good job.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 4, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> I had two saws ported by @old-cat ... I think he did a pretty good job.



I heard that dude did a pretty good job too


----------



## CR888 (Jul 5, 2016)

When I joined AS there was a ton of good interesting threads going at any given time with really interesting folks with extensive experience & knowledge. That has changed big time, and too many valuable members got sick of the bickering and left. Nowadays we just have all the bickering and chest beating which is a shame. I am not sure what the answers are but we all collectively share in creating the forum we have. It won't cost anyone a dime to treat each other better with a little respect.


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 5, 2016)

cgraham1 said:


> I had two saws ported by @old-cat ... I think he did a pretty good job.



Old cat did up one of my 350s and it's a nice runner.


----------



## hseII (Jul 5, 2016)

Mickey D Lee got ahold of a 288 and for some reason that saw now has anger issues.

It now hates wood, mix, & quietness, and does its best to destroy all 3. 

And I don't even like Hushees.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 5, 2016)

hseII said:


> Mickey D Lee got ahold of a 288 and for some reason that saw now has anger issues.
> 
> It now hates wood, mix, & quietness, and does its best to destroy all 3.
> 
> And I don't even like Hushees.



Sounds like my kinda saw


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 5, 2016)

CR888 said:


> When I joined AS there was a ton of good interesting threads going at any given time with really interesting folks with extensive experience & knowledge. That has changed big time, and too many valuable members got sick of the bickering and left. Nowadays we just have all the bickering and chest beating which is a shame. I am not sure what the answers are but we all collectively share in creating the forum we have. It won't cost anyone a dime to treat each other better with a little respect.



Can only wish.

Have had to report a few members in the last few weeks for racist or flat out rude comments toward me. I have pretty thick skin but they severely crossed the line. Not sure if they are still around, I put them on ignore anyhow.

The thing too I highly doubt they'd talk to me like that on the phone or in person.


----------



## CR888 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think people difinately speak to people from behind a computer differently to in person, which often says something about them. But other sites don't have these issues, they get stamped out and a clear line of behaviour is maintained. When you have enough good decent people in one place they tend not to tolerate those who seek to cause chaos. I hope things improve and I have faith, but its gone on for a long time and appears to be getting worse not better. You don't see the 20-50 page threads that were fun and informative anymore. Kinda shame.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jul 5, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I think many of us have gotten more open minded over the last year or so Ryan. Personally, I've learned a ton from guys that I didn't know existed a year ago. Grudges have faded, and people have mellowed....at least I feel that way. I have no desire to become active here again really, but seeing Brads 372 thread dragged off the rails made me sick. Regardless of the fights he and I have had (and many were my fault) no one should be treated the way he has. I came here to say that......and plan to stick around long enough to address any backlash that may come from that.
> 
> But......this phone is at 4%, and I'm gonna leave soon to watch fireworks.



I agree dude , i cant believe people took the "snellerized saws conquers the 372" so literally..i took it as nothing more than brad found something that he didnt before..no more..no less , i dont think he was implying that his was the absolute best or it was the end be all..some guys read too far into this sh!t.

Or maybe its me and i dont read far enough into it..

IDK.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 5, 2016)

CR888 said:


> ...and a clear line of behaviour is maintained.


That will only happen when quality becomes more important than quantity and has to start at top. This kind of behaviour has been tolerated for years and is why the forum is where it is today.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 5, 2016)

Great thread idea ,nice to have a dedicated list of the saw builders .


----------



## Lux (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm new here but not to life. My daddy's a preacher, his dad and granddad were miners. My other grandad and all his boys were railroad men. I'm an American. 

It's SUPER easy to fall into the BeastMode mentality. Especially for men in our demographics. Facts matter. 

Opinions are like @$$holes. Everyone has them and they all stink. If you have some knowledge to share; share it. If you're smarter than everyone else and it makes you feel good to rub their nose in it; . . . I digress. 

Act like a man and not a punk. Solomon said, Study to be quiet like men. Don't bait/flame and tell other people that what you have is better than what they have. Just tell everyone why you did what you did and like what you like.

Momma said, "If you cain't say somethin' nice; shut up."


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 6, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> That will only happen when quality becomes more important than quantity and has to start at top. This kind of behaviour has been tolerated for years and is why the forum is where it is today.



Behavior* 

There are plenty of other reasons this forum has taken the shape it is in, and no single individual or group of guys are to blame.
I will agree that it has to start at the top.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 6, 2016)

Lux said:


> I'm new here but not to life. My daddy's a preacher, his dad and granddad were miners. My other grandad and all his boys were railroad men. I'm an American.
> 
> It's SUPER easy to fall into the BeastMode mentality. Especially for men in our demographics. Facts matter.
> 
> ...


Well said sir ,this site could do with less keyboard warriors ,seems like most have given up sharing what they know because of that and have moved on ,such a shame .


----------



## Big Block (Jul 6, 2016)

Anybody ever port a dirt bike ? same principal I assume just on a bigger scale and more ports.


----------



## old-cat (Jul 6, 2016)

That old-cat dude can't port no saws! He just sold all his porting tools. His hands are so shakey now, he don't even work on saws. He only makes them work!! HaHaHa.


----------



## El Moobs (Jul 6, 2016)

old-cat said:


> That old-cat dude can't port no saws! He just sold all his porting tools. His hands are so shakey now, he don't even work on saws. He only makes them work!! HaHaHa.



I'm sorry to hear that my friend. It's gonna be my eyesight that sidelines me in the end.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 7, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm sorry to hear that my friend. It's gonna be my eyesight that sidelines me in the end.


I thought it would be your skinny ass legs punching holes in your shop floor......I dunno......


----------



## Big Block (Jul 7, 2016)

LOL that's ****ed up but funny. I'm laughing at 3:00 in the morning. Time for bed. Hahaha


----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2016)

Big Block said:


> LOL that's ****ed up but funny. I'm laughing at 3:00 in the morning. Time for bed. Hahaha


Is there an average price per saw? Do they go by size+model/some kind of formula?


----------



## Coldfront (Jul 7, 2016)

I had my 372xp ported, but imo for the average wood cutter if you do a good muffler mod and get the squish to around .020" unless you are actually racing the saw, a muff mod and squish is all you need. As a home firewood cutter 10 - 15 cords a year. I don't think I would waste my money on a port job again. I have a muf modd'ed and squish set 359 that cuts almost as good as the ported 372.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 7, 2016)

Coldfront said:


> I have a muf modd'ed and squish set 359 that cuts almost as good as the ported 372.


First of all, I have no idea who ported your saw. However, if this is true, then your 372 is seriously weak. A ported 372 should run circles around your 359!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 7, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> First of all, I have no idea who ported your saw. However, if this is true, then your 372 is seriously weak. A ported 372 should run circles around your 359!


Yep. I was thinking that "someone" needs to check the tune on that 372, or see if there is some other cause for the poor performance.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 7, 2016)

It could easily be the tune. Tune makes a huge difference.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 7, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> It could easily be the tune. Tune makes a huge difference.


I live at 4700' and routinely cut at around 8000'. The performance, or lack thereof is noticeable after a days cutting without adjustment.


----------



## Coldfront (Jul 7, 2016)

Sure the 372 cuts a log a few seconds faster than the 359, my point was for the average guy is 3 or 4 seconds per cut worth the money? There is nobody else around I am trying to impress.


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 7, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> I live at 4700' and routinely cut at around 8000'. The performance, or lack thereof is noticeable after a days cutting without adjustment.



How many miles u go to get that high. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## CascadeHusky (Jul 7, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> First of all, I have no idea who ported your saw. However, if this is true, then your 372 is seriously weak. A ported 372 should run circles around your 359!



Nah. I think it's typical for around here for a muffler mod and 10-20psi bump in compression(who am I kidding...every saw with squish set is 200+....) to gain about 40% more horsepower. Silly Husqvarna and Dam EPA...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 7, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> How many miles u go to get that high.
> 
> 
> Sent from hoskvarna hills


Not many. I think from the mouth of Payson Canyon to the summit at 9500' is about 14 miles, then I drop back down Santaquin Canyon for the turn off to the Girls Camp where I do the tree work for our church.


----------



## hseII (Jul 7, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> How many miles u go to get that high.
> 
> 
> Sent from hoskvarna hills



About 35".


----------



## hoskvarna (Jul 7, 2016)

hseII said:


> About 35".



Haha,wise guy. Lol


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 7, 2016)

Coldfront said:


> Sure the 372 cuts a log a few seconds faster than the 359, my point was for the average guy is 3 or 4 seconds per cut worth the money? There is nobody else around I am trying to impress.


That's how I interpreted what you initially wrote, and I agree. For gathering my firewood the time spent running the saw is one of the smallest (and easiest) portions of the job, so speeding it up by even a fairly large percentage has little impact on the total job. For a pro faller who's spending a greater percentage of time actually cutting with a saw the equation would be different. I port some of my saws for fun because it's a hobby, but the speed improvement is of no relevance to how much firewood I gather or whether my house is warm in the winter.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 7, 2016)

Any luck getting a builder to do a saw yet ?


----------



## Big Block (Jul 7, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Any luck getting a builder to do a saw yet ?



Who? Me?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 7, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Who? Me?


Yes sir ,was not sure if you were wanting one done ? Or just trying to get a current builder list made for the site members ?


----------



## Big Block (Jul 7, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Yes sir ,was not sure if you were wanting one done ? Or just trying to get a current builder list made for the site members ?



Both really I didn't know about most of the guys on the list. I made an appointment in August with Randy for the 372. Haven't made up my mind on the 346 yet.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 7, 2016)

Big Block said:


> Both really I didn't know about most of the guys on the list. I made an appointment in August with Randy for the 372. Haven't made up my mind on the 346 yet.


Good choice ,the xpw he did for me was very strong ,lot of good choices these days for builders ,Most all of them will do you right .


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 7, 2016)

Coldfront said:


> Sure the 372 cuts a log a few seconds faster than the 359, my point was for the average guy is 3 or 4 seconds per cut worth the money? There is nobody else around I am trying to impress.


For me it's not really about the time saved. It's about running a machine that flat out performs. I simply enjoy it. Why ride a weak little quad through the dunes when you can blast around on a dune shredding monster built Banshee?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 7, 2016)

I will take the big bore 250r Brad


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 7, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> For me it's not really about the time saved. It's about running a machine that flat out performs. I simply enjoy it. Why ride a weak little quad through the dunes when you can blast around on a dune shredding monster built Banshee?


Because you missed the last three payments on your life insurance?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 7, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> For me it's not really about the time saved.



That's why this site is so diverse. I can't say that I can relate to ya, but understand where you're coming from. Gtgs/ bragging rights are another story though lol


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jul 7, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> I will take the big bore 250r Brad



A quad that was 20+ years ahead of its time!


----------



## Big Block (Jul 7, 2016)

Lux said:


> Is there an average price per saw? Do they go by size+model/some kind of formula?



I honestly don't know. I think you are going to have to contact and get a price from your prefered builder


----------



## James Miller (Jul 7, 2016)

@Big Block did you do the work on the 590 you had or just the gasket delete and muff mod?


----------



## Big Block (Jul 7, 2016)

James Miller said:


> @Big Block did you do the work on the 590 you had or just the gasket delete and muff mod?



I did a base gasket delete, cut an additional .010 off the jug for a .018 squish w/o a gasket, major dual port muff mod, port matched the muffler, swiss cheese air box mod under the hood, opened the air filter and removed the black baffle, trimmed limiter caps, opened and polished the orange intake housing from air filter to carb, polished intake and exhaust ports on the jug


----------



## James Miller (Jul 7, 2016)

Big Block said:


> I did a base gasket delete, cut an additional .010 off the jug for a .018 squish w/o a gasket, major dual port muff mod, port matched the muffler, swiss cheese air box mod under the hood, opened the air filter and removed the black baffle, trimmed limiter caps, opened and polished the orange intake housing from air filter to carb, polished intake and exhaust ports on the jug


Didnt know you got that far into the little things like air box intake and filter mods got any pics. If you want to send a PM so I'm not clogging your thread that's fine.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 7, 2016)

James Miller said:


> Didnt know you got that far into the little things like air box intake and filter mods got any pics. If you want to send a PM so I'm not clogging your thread that's fine.



Ill post some pics tonight


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 7, 2016)

hseII said:


> Mickey D Lee got ahold of a 288 and for some reason that saw now has anger issues.
> 
> It now hates wood, mix, & quietness, and does its best to destroy all 3.
> 
> And I don't even like Hushees.


 haha..funny

I got Mike Lee to buy two 75 cc and work 'em over. Since the 51.4 mm was never released in Canada, I just had to have two..lol. Anyway. Great guy to deal with. The package arrived last weekend, I just haven't opened them yet. Maybe there is nothing inside?One is going to be a little sportier than the other, like if they are in the box. I won't be out of camp for a few days yet but next week they are going on tour with me...I mean,
If they are actually in the box.. I'll buy a GoPro and mount it to my hard hat and you all can see my dirty ways out west.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 7, 2016)

hseII said:


> About 35".


 We dabble in 'that' in 'BC to help support our logging habits


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 8, 2016)

The underlining was unintentional; how nice it is though!


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 8, 2016)

056 kid said:


> Did you hear me 041? I believe I have followed your guidelines per getting in touch with you..
> 
> Ill take you weekend warriors home on anything;
> 
> ...


Compensating for something?


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 8, 2016)

well, that's no fun! why would the powers that be find it necessary to delete a post that's substance consists of BS bragging?

Jeeez guys, I'm not serious here. Aside from some disrespectful comments by one individual, its all fun & games!!!

I am the fastest though!!! lol.


----------



## rogue60 (Jul 8, 2016)

What be that saying? (in the courts) oh yeah think its walking a fine line yes that's it I got it! gold star for me lol...

Deleting posts with threats of physical harm and such don't make em go away LOL = Possibly one thousand plus screenshots of what the meth head kid said oh yeah all gone now nothing to see here yeah good one WTF? ....


----------



## hseII (Jul 8, 2016)

056 kid said:


> The underlining was unintentional; how nice it is though!



Completely Intentional if referring to the post above.


----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2016)

056 kid said:


> I appologise for this folks. I wasn't angry until 041's comments.
> 
> You won't see any more of me here.
> 
> His name is phil by the way...


I thought we wouldn't see anymore of you here?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2016)

056 kid said:


> Jeeez guys, I'm not serious here. Aside from some disrespectful comments by one individual, its all fun & games!!!
> 
> I am the fastest though!!! lol.



The only person disrespectful here is you. You should just go away like you said you were.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 8, 2016)

Former posts of mine may give that text validity, but the post in this case conveyed no violence, only a response to a request.. I don't mind ANY negative comments as long as they don't include family members that are now gone. The toughest thing I've ever dealt with is the recent & unexpected loss of my Mother. I'd like to be pampered by MOM, but that's not possible anymore. With that said; my life may be a little different than what might be perceived by some members.. Because I decided to take a shot at expressing my opposing feelings for some of the work that members pay other members for doesn't mean I'm a bad guy or that I am out here on meth or whatever.. I suspected a particular builder of porting saws according to the customer's knowledge on saws, or lack their of. For example, someone who has made it clear that they have never run a ported saw would not realize the difference between a muffler modded 394 & professionally ported 394 from a stock deal. so a builder could probably get away with a muffler job instead of actual porting... One day my speculations where confirmed.. 

& I tried that methamphetamine stuff back in elementary school, didn't care for it.. Some kid's moms' really dug those little blue pills though...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 8, 2016)

Drop the sob story. You're the one who made this about your mom, no-one else. You're just looking for trouble, making it where it isn't.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 8, 2016)

I understand your perspective Brad, It's a totally new source of agony that I try to avoid.


----------



## svk (Jul 8, 2016)

Lux said:


> I thought we wouldn't see anymore of you here?


I'd bet he won't be around much longer after this latest exhibition of intelligence.


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm gonna step out on a limb here...If my math serves me correctly...056, your stats show you as 29 yrs old. Been a member since Nov, 2004. That puts you at 17 yrs old when you joined this site. No wonder you're so damn smart. It's amazing though...when I was 17, I cared zero about cutting wood...was way too damn busy trying to find all the two-legged dear to stick 'wood' in, that I could. You're definitely way before your time as a saw expert and light yrs ahead of the average idiot here...and I'm sure I speak on everyone's behalf here with the last statement.


----------



## rogue60 (Jul 8, 2016)

I find it interesting reading about porting 2Ts but in no way am I any good at it but I gave it a go here and there more for the tinker factor something to do when the days are short in winter its good to have something mechanical to tinker with keeps a man sane I recon...
My best work was IMHO (sadly not a 2T) to overpressure my pressure pump bloody thing wouldn't switch off, even wound the screw in and out had no effect! all guesswork I not a clue about electric water pumps or what I was doing really but bugger me it sure had some psi! I had it all messed up ended up just buying a new one haha...


----------



## hseII (Jul 8, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I'm gonna step out on a limb here...If my math serves me correctly...056, your stats show you as 29 yrs old. Been a member since Nov, 2004. That puts you at 17 yrs old when you joined this site. No wonder you're so damn smart. It's amazing though...when I was 17, I cared zero about cutting wood...was way too damn busy trying to find all the two-legged dear to stick 'wood' in, that I could. You're definitely way before your time as a saw expert and light yrs ahead of the average idiot here...and I'm sure I speak on everyone's behalf here with the last statement.



Hopefully, the powers that be will forgive the back and forth from the other night without any retribution. 

Hopefully, others will let the mods moderate, as it's a full time job, most of us, taking care of our own business.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha..funny
> 
> I got Mike Lee to buy two 75 cc and work 'em over. Since the 51.4 mm was never released in Canada, I just had to have two..lol. Anyway. Great guy to deal with. The package arrived last weekend, I just haven't opened them yet. Maybe there is nothing inside?One is going to be a little sportier than the other, like if they are in the box. I won't be out of camp for a few days yet but next week they are going on tour with me...I mean,
> If they are actually in the box.. I'll buy a GoPro and mount it to my hard hat and you all can see my dirty ways out west.View attachment 512131


Nice stick ,how solid is it where you are cutting ?Mike does good work ,you should be happy with those saws .


----------



## Supreme Being (Jul 8, 2016)

Porting sounds like big business around here. I've always just poked an extra hole in the muffler and take out the base gasket if there is enough clearance. Maybe cleaned up/widened the transfers if I'm feeling frisky.

Works for me, YMMV.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 8, 2016)

Supreme Being said:


> Porting sounds like big business around here. I've always just poked an extra hole in the muffler and take out the base gasket if there is enough clearance. Maybe cleaned up/widened the transfers if I'm feeling frisky.
> 
> Works for me, YMMV.


Nice saw .


----------



## Supreme Being (Jul 8, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Nice saw .


Yes. It usually does make for a nice running saw.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## Big Block (Jul 8, 2016)

@James Miller I also timed the spark plug


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 8, 2016)

Big Block said:


> @James Miller I also timed the spark plug


Now you gotta index the plug - I'd bet that V shaped clean area on the piston top running from the center to the right is a shadow mark from the plug ground electrode.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey!!!!!! Ignore works!!!!


----------



## svk (Jul 8, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> Hey!!!!!! Ignore works!!!!


It also helps when the troll can no longer reply


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 8, 2016)

svk said:


> It also helps when the troll can no longer reply


...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 8, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> I'm sorry to hear that my friend. It's gonna be my eyesight that sidelines me in the end.


You change cell numbers since Slugfest?


----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Now you gotta index the plug - I'd bet that V shaped clean area on the piston top running from the center to the right is a shadow mark from the plug ground electrode.


 What does "index the plug" mean?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 8, 2016)

Stihl 041S said:


> You change cell numbers since Slugfest?


Found your other number.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 8, 2016)

Lux said:


> What does "index the plug" mean?


You draw a stripe on the plug where the ground insulator is located, and then try to find one where the ground ends up at the top of the combustion chamber - pretty much exactly opposite location of what was shown here. The idea is that the ground electrode can block some of the flame front propagation. This has been done for years in many performance engines, but I've always been skeptical that it matters much. However, in looking at a ported saw engine that I had just assembled and run a short time, I noticed a clean stripe across the piston face, distinct from the light carbon elsewhere. In these 2 stroke engines at 10krpm there is maybe 2ms to complete the entire combustion process before the exhaust port opens up, and it may in fact make a difference.

EDIT: I was not very clear above - the clean stripe on the piston face was perfectly aligned with the ground electrode and I had not indexed the plug in that engine.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 8, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> You draw a stripe on the plug where the ground insulator is located, and then try to find one where the ground ends up at the top of the combustion chamber - pretty much exactly opposite location of what was shown here. The idea is that the ground electrode can block some of the flame front propagation. This has been done for years in many performance engines, but I've always been skeptical that it matters much. However, in looking at a ported saw engine that I had just assembled and run a short time, I noticed a clean stripe across the piston face, distinct from the light carbon elsewhere. In these 2 stroke engines at 10krpm there is maybe 2ms to complete the entire combustion process before the exhaust port opens up, and it may in fact make a difference.



I know it makes a difference in every v8 I've worked on. Point the ground strap away from the intake valve


----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2016)

fudge. That's not an easy fix. So buy a sh!t ton of plugs and find the one that fits?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 8, 2016)

Lux said:


> fudge. That's not an easy fix. So buy a sh!t ton of plugs and find the one that fits?


Pretty much - on the other hand it's probably good enough if you get the electrode somewhere in the upper half. It can't block much then.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 8, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> haha..funny
> 
> I got Mike Lee to buy two 75 cc and work 'em over. Since the 51.4 mm was never released in Canada, I just had to have two..lol. Anyway. Great guy to deal with. The package arrived last weekend, I just haven't opened them yet. Maybe there is nothing inside?One is going to be a little sportier than the other, like if they are in the box. I won't be out of camp for a few days yet but next week they are going on tour with me...I mean,
> If they are actually in the box.. I'll buy a GoPro and mount it to my hard hat and you all can see my dirty ways out west.View attachment 512131



I hope they're still in the box and border patrol didn't have a husky they wanted it for. If they did I'll send you another couple.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 9, 2016)

Chris-PA said:


> Now you gotta index the plug - I'd bet that V shaped clean area on the piston top running from the center to the right is a shadow mark from the plug ground electrode.



I guess I indexed it the wrong way then. I figured all the mix was in the combustion chamber so I pointed the ground strap down


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 9, 2016)

Big Block said:


> I guess I indexed it the wrong way then. I figured all the mix was in the combustion chamber so I pointed the ground strap down


The ground electrode is going to shade some portion of the combustion chamber no matter what, so you could make the argument about which part makes the most sense - and it would be almost impossible to prove one way or the other. I figured the piston is moving down and the volume is increasing that way, so you'd want good propagation in that direction. Maybe the best reason to put it to the top is to get better piston clearance on a squish reduced engine.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 9, 2016)

Trx250r180 said:


> Nice stick ,how solid is it where you are cutting ?Mike does good work ,you should be happy with those saws .


There is a good shingle butt slab in the front only. You can see a small cat face in the back which has only about 6" of collar inside. The deep grooves in the tree butt automatically downgrade it to the single grade. On shingle butts they are only interested in the knot free slabs for shakes and not the centre. If it was a Heli block then we would mark at 3.8 metres (11'8") if that doesn't upgrade the next length to prime saw log then we would measure another 11'8". If it's to heavy to fly then we buck the 11'8". Maybe we could keep a shingle section and a preferred saw log length together for better flying weight then they buck the 11'8" off after it flys.
You can have saw log on your shingle section but you can't have any shingle in your saw log or licensee's like Interfor will down grade the pay price to the heli company that we cut for.
The tree was right at the corner of the top line and side line of the block. It was leaning into the side and down so the only option was "down the hill bill'. It was quite steep and the slab stoped about 500 ft down.

I'm sure I will be really happy with Mike's work. I got them in hand now. I'm eying them up in the living room. That's about as far as I go on a first date.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 9, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> There is a good shingle butt slab in the front only. You can see a small cat face in the back which has only about 6" of collar inside. The deep grooves in the tree butt automatically downgrade it to the single grade. On shingle butts they are only interested in the knot free slabs for shakes and not the centre. If it was a Heli block then we would mark at 3.8 metres (11'8") if that doesn't upgrade the next length to prime saw log then we would measure another 11'8". If it's to heavy to fly then we buck the 11'8". Maybe we could keep a shingle section and a preferred saw log length together for better flying weight then they buck the 11'8" off after it flys.
> You can have saw log on your shingle section but you can't have any shingle in your saw log or licensee's like Interfor will down grade the pay price to the heli company that we cut for.
> The tree was right at the corner of the top line and side line of the block. It was leaning into the side and down so the only option was "down the hill bill'. It was quite steep and the slab stoped about 500 ft down.
> 
> I'm sure I will be really happy with Mike's work. I got them in hand now. I'm eying them up in the living room. That's about as far as I go on a first date.



WTF man, your production falling! you could have pulled that undercut back to the far flute before the cat face and put a dutchman in the far corner. she would have landed right smack dab in the lay  i wasn't there though lol. you will be impressed by those mike lee top ends. i'm still testing mine. the 50mm seems less torquey then the XT but the XT likes to be tuned way up at 14.5k which is to fast for the XT IMO. still has more torque at 13.8 but it's hard to decide.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 10, 2016)

mdavlee said:


> I hope they're still in the box and border patrol didn't have a husky they wanted it for. If they did I'll send you another couple.


haha...now that's what you call good southern 'hospitality' right there.

Things worked out great. The only problem is choice confuses me. I'm not sure which one to f* first...lol


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 10, 2016)

westcoaster90 said:


> WTF man, your production falling! you could have pulled that undercut back to the far flute before the cat face and put a dutchman in the far corner. she would have landed right smack dab in the lay  i wasn't there though lol. you will be impressed by those mike lee top ends. i'm still testing mine. the 50mm seems less torquey then the XT but the XT likes to be tuned way up at 14.5k which is to fast for the XT IMO. still has more torque at 13.8 but it's hard to decide.


Hence: PRODUCTION in production Falling. Well it was in lay with the others on that side  I launched them all of the hill. They were all limbed and toped by the time they stoped and I got them half way to the road. That's pretty good I figure. That was the only cedar though. That tree just destroyed the back of the stump.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 10, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Hence: PRODUCTION in production Falling. Well it was in lay with the others on that side  I launched them all of the hill. They were all limbed and toped by the time they stoped and I got them half way to the road. That's pretty good I figure. That was the only cedar though. That tree just destroyed the back of the stump.



i feel like you took the easy route for yourself


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 11, 2016)

Westboastfaller said:


> Hence: PRODUCTION in production Falling. Well it was in lay with the others on that side  I launched them all of the hill. They were all limbed and toped by the time they stoped and I got them half way to the road. That's pretty good I figure. That was the only cedar though. That tree just destroyed the back of the stump.


Downhill logging at it's best lol .Limbing cedars sucks .,at the top they sprout out like a porkipine,if sliding down the hill doubles as a limbing tool ,that's just awesome in my eyes .


----------



## southland1 (Jul 13, 2016)

What would it cost to port and muffler mod a a 262XP and MS390?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 13, 2016)

southland1 said:


> What would it cost to port and muffler mod a a 262XP and MS390?


Contact the builder's individually via pm

generally $275-$300 per saw


----------



## svk (Jul 23, 2016)

Hedgerow's saws are pretty strong!


----------



## ncfarmboy (Jul 23, 2016)

I see Poosh's saw shop is a sponsor. Does port work. Anybody know about his porting or ran one of his ported saws?
Shep


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 23, 2016)

Most saw shops don't do specialty work. I didn't think sponsors can advertise on her for saw builds anymore.


----------

